# Hello from Israel



## avz (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi smokers
I do not smell of smoke yet, despite the fact that I'm anxious for it. I must say that the thing of smoking is much less popular here in Israel that it is in the USA but the interest is increasing. I'm not even a begginer yet because I'm only starting to build my first smoker, so you may say that i'm in my "embryonic stage" and here is where I would like to have your help. I'm sure that members of this forum have built a (vertical?) drum smoker and they experienced the use of it and know well how good they work, and that is what I would like to ask for, a sketch/plan/pics of a self built ans proven smoker. I know that I can find and download it from the web, but I would like to have it from a person that knows what its worth, so if you are willing to help me on that, it will be great! let me point out that I have both the skills and the tools to carry out the task.
Thanks.


----------



## walt408 (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! I am also new to smoking, however there are many people here that can help answer your questions.

I visited Israel last March and had a wonderful experience. Your country is beautiful and historic.

Walt


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 13, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!

Plenty of great info on the assorted build forums here, just pick your intended fuel and you'll have as much if not more info then you need and folks to walk you through it.

My wife was just over in Tel Aviv 2 weeks ago for business and informs me your country is now on our short list of places to visit so get that pit up and running cause I'm always jonesin' for BBQ when I travel.  :)


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome avz, amazing how many members from so many places we have here.
You may be the first from Israel to join up.

For plans for building a smoker I would suggest starting a new thread and ask in the title for some plans or help on the build and then explain a bit about what you want in the thread, you're likely to get more views and help if you post the question separately.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 13, 2010)

welcome to the forum-alot of us use a UDS,look in the smoker builds thread under uds's theres plenty of good ideas in there.They do make a great smoker.


----------



## avz (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the warm greetings. It seems that you people are as warm hearted as the fire you use. thanks again. Cheff Jeff and all the others - you more than welcomed.


----------



## glenn t (Mar 13, 2010)

Boker tov!


----------



## denver dave (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You are gonna like it here. I have no suggestions on the smoker build but someone will come along to help.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 13, 2010)

Lots of good UDS builds here. http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...play.php?f=199

Welcome!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. I'm sure you'll have some good feedback on this thread. Good luck on your build. It's all good my friend.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome AVZ!


----------



## avz (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really touched by the warm welcome greetings. It must be a fine forum, since the members are fine people. I already consider it as a "home away from home".


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 14, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## caveman (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome AVZ.  You will be going in no time with the wealth of information here.  Good luck & happy smoking!!


----------



## chainsaw (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard, you are indeed home. This is the only site I visit much, lots of good things here!


----------



## treegje (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## billbo (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome! You have a business opp right in front of you my friend. Give them some BBQ and they will believe!

Sorry, I meant to add this. This is the basic design I followed to build mine.

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/sh...ht=redneck+uds

Here is my build. I have since added a Weber lid and an additional rack.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76132

PM me if you need help at all. My best piece of advice would be to buy or steal a seamstress tape, makes it a lot easier!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 15, 2010)

You have gone and done it now! Stumbled into a whole nest of grazed smokers. Next thing you know you will be getting funny looks from your family while you snap pics of the excellent Q you just smoked. 

_*SMOKE ON DUDE!

*_If BBQ is not a big thing in Israel, you have a unique business opportunity.  You can start out as a hobby and learn the basics, fly to the USA and visit some authentic BBQ spots, and import that to your country.


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2010)

Now this is great to see smokers from other countries getting together and sharing stories and recipes. Welcome


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 15, 2010)

I second, Meateater's comment! Welcome to SMF!


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!  Looking forward to seeing your progress and the unique perspective you bring from Israel.


----------



## avz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys
for those of you that are not awre to the fact that BBQ (here is is called "mangal") is almost the national sport. it is very popular but not smoking. anyhow thanks for the good will and the advise. I hope that smoking popularity will increase, too.


----------



## placebo (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, I'll be looking forward to learn some of the traditional means of BBQ from your country. Perhaps you can mix what you learn here with what you already know and treat us all to the qview!


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi avs. Welcome to the forum. What sort of meat will you be smoking? Here in the US we smoke just about everything, but I have no idea what is available or preferred by you. Here in Texas the preferred cut is brisket of beef. With Israel being a seafront state the seafood must be awesome.

Good luck on your build. It is really hard to mess it up. Trust your instincts.


----------



## avz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi again
Really nice to read all your comments. 
Athabaskar - you did put your finger on a very "sensitive" point. according to the jewish religion, pork and seafood are not kosher and since the people of Israel are devided to people that follow the religious rules and does not consume them (and other stuff) and the people that dont follow those rules and eat them just as well. you can buy anything that you want, according to your preference. regarding seafood - you can find it. maybe it is not popular as it is in the states. fish are more popular, both sea and sweet water, but then again, not smoked. not that it does not exists, but its not that popular. I hope that it will change, since I love smoked fish. Ah, the use of smoked salmon and smoked tuna fish are quite common, but the other sort of fish is generally fried or in the oven.
Myself, if you were wondring, I eat almost everything, as long it is tasty and clean, its OK by me.


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 17, 2010)

avz - I understand the sensitive nature of the subject of consumable foods within different cultures and I totally respect everyone's choices. To me it is enjoyable that we each have our own preferences. For instance, last weekend my wife and I had Japanese food for lunch on Friday, we shopped at an Asian market and ate curry on Saturday, and then had smoked sausages for dinner Sunday evening. The rest of the stuff I smoked is in the freezer for later.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 17, 2010)

First off welcome to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## avz (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello guys
I really want to tell you that you are the most warm and welcoming people that I Had the pleasure to "meet". since I have quite a wide range of interests, I'm a member on numerous forums, but never was I welcomed so warmly and friendly as here. it is really a pleasure, all I can say, is that I hope that you wouldn't change.
btw. I hope that will be as forgiving towards me English. as you know, it's not my native language.
Thanx.


----------



## brae (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome!!  I'm a newbie here as well.  Check in often.  The people here are just fantastic, and the wealth of information here is unsurpassed.  Looking forward to learning from you as well.


----------

